# The "I Haven't Shopped For Six Months, And This Is My Reward" Haul



## xKiKix (Oct 8, 2009)

I felt bad when I looked at my credit card bill online this morning, BUT then I reminded myself that I haven't stepped into ANY cosmetic stores for 6 months. This is my reward! But I'll most likely not buy anymore until next year cuz I'm going to skip the holiday collection most likely...

anywho, here are my precious...





Pigments: Push The Edge, Mutiny, Brash & Bold




Lips: Morning Glory Lustreglass, Bare Slimshine, Creme Cup Lipstick




Liners: Fascinating Eye Kohl, Feline Eye Kohl (one backup), Full Of Fuchsia Technakohl Liner, Dervish Lip Pencil, Subculture Lip Pencil




Greasepaint Sticks: Black, V, B




Accentuate/Sculpt (Sculpt and Shape Powder), 214 Short Shader Brush, 165 Tapered Cheek/Highlight Brush






Quads: Photorealism, In The Gallery






Quads: Tone: Grey, Notoriety






Pro Palettes: Blush and Eye Shadow






Mineralize Eye Shadows: Young Punk, Blue Flame


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice haul !


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Stuff!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 8, 2009)

wowowow @ haul!!! you got some great staples


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 9, 2009)

great haul, the 165 is my favorite brush. It's one of the few that I have doubles of.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Sass (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh how I wish it were all mine.  Nice nice haul!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Great haul...hope you especially enjoy the mutiny pigment *wink*


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Great haul...hope you especially enjoy the mutiny pigment *wink*_

 
lol, i LOVE IT! it looks so nice with my shadowy lady quad.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great haul!  I would love to try that 165, is it better than the angled blush brush (for highlight and contour?)


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2009)

You got great products!! Enjoy!


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Great haul!  I would love to try that 165, is it better than the angled blush brush (for highlight and contour?)_

 
for highlighting its a dream, its actually pretty good at contouring but i feel that the 168 places the powder slightly better though, not that big of a deal. but you must try the 165 either way.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome, enjoy your new stuffs.


----------



## pcsocake (Oct 9, 2009)

Great haul! I have some of your purchase on my wishlist already.  I wish I could come up with similar excuse, too


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pcsocake* 

 
_Great haul! I have some of your purchase on my wishlist already.  I wish I could come up with similar excuse, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, DUDE i went crazy for the last six months going on a dry spell (haha!) but you should most definitely purchase the 165 brush if you havent already.


----------



## darklocke (Oct 9, 2009)

Love your haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 9, 2009)

congratulations on your new haul and your dearth of self control.. something which I seem to lack


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 9, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies........


----------



## Tahti (Oct 9, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! Great haul!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 9, 2009)

dang! Nice haul! That must of cost a LOT! LOL!


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 10, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome haul.


----------



## xobaby89 (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ENjoy you're new goodies.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like you got some awesome goodies enjoy.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 12, 2009)

Holy moly!!! Great haulage!! Enjoy!


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Nov 5, 2009)

That's an awesome haul! Hope you have fun with it!x


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome. I was late on the intense black gps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy it for me


----------

